# Berlioz symphonie fantastique conducted by ricardo muti



## calista (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a VHS tape of Ricardo Muti conducting Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. The tape is damaged - only about half is watchable. It appears to be a recording from a PBS program - probably from the 1970's or 80's. The date and orchestra name are unavailable on the tape. 

The portion of the recording that is usable is entrancing. The camera work is superb. 

Can anyone tell me about this recording - based upon the very limited information I have provided?

Is the recording still available from PBS ? on DVD perhaps?


----------

